# Getting back to agility after an operation



## Axel13 (Jun 23, 2014)

My Sheltie had an operation 2 weeks ago after he was very sick for a week, his stomach was opened up to look inside, and I was told no walks for 10 days and no agility for 2 weeks. His stitches came out on Monday and we usually go to agility on a Sunday. I was wondering weather I should wait until the following weekend to start back? If I was to bring him this week should I just use jumps with no poles and tunnels? I am afraid it is to soon to use contact equipment. He is back to rough housing with his GSD brothers and sister and he is running around in the park. Luckily he is not sick anymore and is back to his old bouncy (and bold  ) self!

I don't want to do anything to upset his recovery and I also don't want to miss to many more agility classes (he has missed 4 weeks), however his health is more important!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Welcome back and healing thoughts your way..


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

Best to check with your Vet.


----------



## Axel13 (Jun 23, 2014)

gsdheeler said:


> Best to check with your Vet.


She told me two weeks and it has been 2 weeks however after my female was spayed with another vet I was told 3-4 weeks and the operations are similar so that is why I am not sure what to do :l


----------



## Axel13 (Jun 23, 2014)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Welcome back and healing thoughts your way..


Thank you


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

Axel13 said:


> She told me two weeks and it has been 2 weeks however after my female was spayed with another vet I was told 3-4 weeks and the operations are similar so that is why I am not sure what to do :l


After clearing that your dog is ok with your vet...

You can start progressively working your dog again...

I would not jump right into agility classes however...

Give the dog a chance to recover... Work up to more challenging tasks...

Work slowly and progressively.

You would not throw an athlete back into competitive sport for example without building up his fitness, strength, stability etc...

Dog physiotherapists are starting to show up... If you can find one with an actual human physiotherapy qualification with an added post qualification cert specific to dogs... That would be great...

This however is not really necessary.. You can build up the dog on your own...

Dont challenge him too fast and too early... Work up to the level he was at previously... Your trainer may also likely have experience on how to get dogs back into the sport... I dont think a good trainer would just throw a dog back into it straight away.


----------



## Axel13 (Jun 23, 2014)

Lykoz said:


> After clearing that your dog is ok with your vet...
> 
> You can start progressively working your dog again...
> 
> ...


Thanks a million for the advice. We are both very raw beginners. He has only had 4 classes as he is just after turning a year old. At the moment at the class we only do very small amounts so I don't think his fitness will be much of an issue. We do short sequences with about 5 or 6 obstacles. I just don't want him to feel sore or uncomfortable. I have started jogging with him again and he has been chasing the ball. Maybe I will bring him along to the class to play during the free time and work on tunnel entries for a few minutes


----------

